# Life lesson learned, please read boaters.



## Bowhunter1661 (Jul 13, 2015)

Some may read this and call me a moron or and idiot or whatever they please. By all rights, I deserve it. I made a stupid mistake that everyone here can learn from. 

I went out yesterday to test my motor on the local river system. 1988 Johnson 25 on a Lowe 1440. Had made a few adjustments to the motor to test the drivability. One was changing the tilt angle. I moved the motor closer to the transom. When I took off from the launch area I got up in plane and was cruising at 30 mph. I never even felt the torque steer generated from tilting the motor in........

Then, right as the boat got to full speed I went to adjust my grip on the tiller. When I did that, my grip was loose enough to rip the handle out of my hand. The boat violently turned to the right. Then the only thing I remember is seeing the sky as I flipped over backwards into the water. I was holding my phone with one hand during the incident. Somehow I managed to hold onto my phone and also grabbed onto the side of the boat. 

When I realized what had happened I was dragging in the water next to my running boat motor which was still near wot. I FORGOT TO ATTACH MY KILL LANYARD! Some how, and I have no idea how, I managed to keep my legs out of the prop as they dragged behind the speeding boat. As I came to my senses I reached up with phone still in hand and hit the kill button. 

I am still shaken up. I could have been killed, dismembered, or paralyzed. I am thanking the lord above for sparing me of any injury other than a sore body and some scratches.

Please fellows, please wear you PFD, please wear your kill lanyard. Like all, I NEVER thought anything like this could happen to me. I thought to myself before, how do people get in those situations where they are run over by their boats. Now I know, things happen incredibly fast and I am extremely fortunate. I just hope someone can take something away from my experience here and not just look down on me as a fool for not following safe boating practices. 

I can tell you from now on, I will always wear my PFD and kill lanyard. No matter if I am only making a short run or running full throttle for miles.


----------



## nguye569 (Jul 13, 2015)

glad you're ok! I had a similar experience this past weekend as well when I leaned over to grab something that was flopping. my brother was sitting at the bow and nearly flipped out when the steering wheel slipped outta my hand. He's not a strong swimmer, so I'm glad nothing happened as serious as your situation.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 13, 2015)

*how do people get in those situations where they are run over by their boats??*
In the blink of an eye, that's how. In the blink of an eye.


GGEEEEZZZEEEEEEE dude !! this is the very same post I posted
a few weeks ago !!! Only the guy was killed. Happens so frequently
in Florida that it is becoming a serious problem with the water patrol people.


you are BLESSED !!!! Hope it saves someone elses life as well.



no, not necessarily a moron or idiot . . . this falls into the same category
as fastening the seatbelt in your car..... the wreck only happens to other people.
u n t i l - - - it is YOUR turn.

you are BLESSED - hug your family and loved ones more often


----------



## overboard (Jul 13, 2015)

Strange how quickly things like that can happen; glad you are ok-----lesson learned!


----------



## Bowhunter1661 (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes, extremely fortunate. I just cannot even believe I was able to hold onto the boat and not get hit. All I though when I hit the water was "hold onto the boat, oh f*** keep your legs away from the motor." And by the grace of god I was able to. 

My fiancé is a nurse, she was working last night at the hospital right near there. I can only image what would have happened if I had been injured or killed. Her hospital would have been the one I would be taken to.


----------



## JMichael (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow, glad to hear you weren't injured. It's amazing how fast things like that happen. I was thrown out of my own boat earlier this year when my "friend" was running my boat as we left the ramp area and he let go of the tiller at the same time he was shifting his weight around. Luckily for me we were in a no wake zone, so we going slow, and the water was only 4' deep.


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 13, 2015)

Glad you are ok, probably not a good idea to be messing with a phone while operating the boat either. I can see IL enacting a law like that fairly soon. I am also guilty of not wearing my PFD or attaching lanyard when I should.
Tim


----------



## Bowhunter1661 (Jul 13, 2015)

Agree, I had the phone on using the GPS app for speed. Not texting and boating or anything. But either way. Looking back. I will be making a mount or buying a Ram mount for cell phones. That way when underway I can use the app and not have to hold it.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 13, 2015)

Texting while driving ANYTHING is not good.

leaning over the stern to take a photo of the prop wash is also not a good idea.

so many situations of falling out of a boat mostly have a good outcome.
then again, others you hear about on the 6 o'clock news.

My mind still reflects on your fiance' in the ER cutting your pants off to evaluate
your mangled limbs. . . . . or worse, lifting the sheet to identify what was recovered.

so glad you had the quick wit to HANG ON !!! AND glad that you can still enjoy boating
with a much safer mindset - and to educate others how to boat safe.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jul 13, 2015)

Bowhunter1661, thanks for posting.
I go WOT sometimes in my small tiller boat.
Fortunately, the tiller never slipped out of my hand.
This servers a reminder of what could happen to anyone.
Although I always wear my PFD, I should also wear my lanyard.

I imagine you'll be shaken up for a long time.
Thankfully you survived with some minor scrapes.
You're probably feeling more embarrassed than anything else.

I assume your boat and motor were retrieved OK?

Thanks again for posting.

jasper


----------



## Bowhunter1661 (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes all, wear the lanyard. I always do. But I had gone to the river for a quick 1/2 mile run to test the motor and totally forgot. It certainly is embarrassing, however I am the type person that believes you are never to good to not admit your mistakes. If one person actually listens and thinks twice next time they get into their boat, then I am a happy man. 

When the accident happened all I could do is sit in the bottom of my boat reflecting on the severity of what had just occurred and how fortunate I was to have no injuries. Checking your legs for gashes is never a good feeling. I have never been so scared in my life and I have been in some precarious situations. 

Also, me being a 24 year old fit man helped in this situation. Throw an older or not so fit person into the mix and you have a serious problem. I don't even know how I was quick enough to grab the rail and hold on let alone do it with one arm and a phone in the other.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 13, 2015)

glad you are alright!


----------



## boguesounder (Jul 13, 2015)

Yikes! Glad you're all good. Scary. Not many can shame you for not having your lanyard on. I rarely see anyone on any size boat with one on in my waters. I will dig mine out.


----------



## Clc (Jul 13, 2015)

Not boating but I had a near death experience while driving with my mother not long ago. Just as you described I have no idea how I was able to maintain control of the vehicle and avoid the traffic. We really should have hit the vehicle in front of us at highway speeds. Life is a crazy thing....


----------



## JMichael (Jul 14, 2015)

In my situation (mentioned in my earlier post) where I was thrown out, I was the passenger and not the driver so a lanyard wouldn't have helped in that case. The PO of my motor opted to replace the failed lanyard switch with a push button kill switch instead of another lanyard type. The more I think about what happened to you, the more I think I should replace that push button with the proper lanyard type switch and use it.


----------



## Bowhunter1661 (Jul 14, 2015)

Well JMichael, I would suggest swapping that out for the proper lanyard type switch. All it takes is one mistake. I'm still freaking out about it. If I had lost my grip I would have been run over. I fell off the left side and the boat was making a hard right. Not a good combination.....


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2015)

Bottom line is your OK and no one got hurt!

Some may ridicule you, but telling your story helps burn a story in peoples minds. It will make me think about it going forward for sure.


On another note for another thread, did I ever tell you the story of jumping out of my truck at the ramp to unhook my boat and how I forgot to put it in park in my excitement to get on the water?


----------



## Bowhunter1661 (Jul 14, 2015)

"On another note for another thread, did I ever tell you the story of jumping out of my truck at the ramp to unhook my boat and how I forgot to put it in park in my excitement to get on the water?"

Jim, not sure I have heard that one. I know I have seen photos of others doing it and the subsequent sinking of their truck! 

Anytime I back down a ramp it is a ritual for me to always first stop, apply the parking brake, then put the truck in park. If anyone knows a thing or two about an automatic transmission you know exactly what holds your beloved truck and boat on the incline of a ramp. Only a small parking pawl!

That not a risk I am willing to take. Wether I have insurance or not lol


----------



## JMichael (Jul 14, 2015)

Jim said:


> On another note for another thread, did I ever tell you the story of jumping out of my truck at the ramp to unhook my boat and how I forgot to put it in park in my excitement to get on the water?


No you didn't, would you care to elaborate? :lol: On the other hand, did I tell you about the time 3 of us were in a ski boat pulling a skier and the next thing I know, the 3 of us are in the water and the boat is circling us at full throttle like indians after a wagon train? It didn't have a happy ending. :shock:


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 14, 2015)

I may have told this one to you guys before, but can't remember.

Anyhow, it was about 10 years ago on the Waccamaw River near Sandy island. We came upon several boats. One of them was circling out of control. Another boat was working to try to contain or corral it toward the shoreline. Finally, as the boat got close to the shoreline, the lower unit found some cypress knees and it came to an abrupt stop.

Came to find out that the operator had fallen overboard and the boat was circling him, getting really close to chopping him up. A nearby boater was able to get in there and pull him onto their boat before that happened. So, even if he had been wearing a PFD, it would not have saved him from being hit by the prop. He was not wearing a PFD, and the area where this happened is at the confluence of Thorofare Creek, so, it's probably about 30 feet deep there, and the river is close to 600 feet wide, black water with alligators. In other words, if things had gone the other way, they may or may not have found his body.

Any time you're running a boat, you should be wearing a kill switch, but ESPECIALLY so with tiller handles, as they always tend to swing to the side and lock in the corner, where they will run circles. 

If you are on the inside of the circle, the stern is swinging away from you as it passes, and if you are strong, fast, and lucky enough, you might be able to grab the gunwale and pull yourself back in. But on the outside of the swing, the transom is swinging into you as it passes each time, so, if you make an attempt to re-board, and slip back in, it's highly likely you will be struck by the prop.

PLEASE be careful out there, guys!


----------



## Bowhunter1661 (Jul 14, 2015)

^^^^^^that is exactly what happened to me, I was on the outside of the swing.not a good place to be! Thanks everyone for supporting this thread. I hope it helps others be safer when enjoying the water.


----------



## mgros483 (Jul 14, 2015)

Bowhunter, 

Not to sound like a creeper, but you were in my dreams last night.....

I read this post yesterday evening and then had a very realistic dream about being in the water pulled around by my boat trying to avoid the propeller. I will forever be wearing a PFD when alone in my boat at the bare minimum, and I'll be looking around at lanyard switches later today...

Hopefully your story has made an impact on others too, you could have saved a life. So to anyone who says we waste too much time on the internet, you can tell them about how you're actually saving lives. haha!


----------



## Bowhunter1661 (Jul 14, 2015)

^^^^im glad I had that impact on you lol. Can't say anyone has ever given me the honor of causing them nightmares. 

NOW GET YOURSELF A LANYARD OR I WILL HAUNT YOUR DREAMS!!! LOL


----------



## CMOS (Jul 14, 2015)

BH, thank you for the post.

I'll be putting a Kill Switch Lanyard on my 15 HP as soon as it's done. 

While I am here: Does the kill switch simply ground one of the wires that go to the front panel Kill Button? In other words, when the switch is thrown it grounds that circuit, correct?


CMOS


----------



## kofkorn (Jul 14, 2015)

Correct. Take your new kill switch and splice it into the wire that is coming from your power pack or electronic module on it's way to your regular stop switch/button. Tie the other end of your new kill switch to the engine ground and you should be all set. 

Just make sure you've got the lanyard in place before pulling your rope. You can pull a bunch of times before realizing that you've forgotten it


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 14, 2015)

So glad to hear you are ok and thank you for being candid enough to share this with everyone. :beer: 

I'll bet someone who reads this will have been the type of person who didn't wear the pfd or thought this fluky shit only happens to people who are drunk or drooling on themselves stupid.


----------



## CsHoSi (Jul 14, 2015)

That would be terrifying. Whether you were lucky or blessed to escape serious injury, thank you for sharing your experience.

I was recently gifted my grandpa's 1436 from my uncle. It only has a 5hp and had been fished on a still creek before, so never saw lanyard used, it's still wrapped around carry handle.

I've been taking it out on the lake and already got caught in some high winds coming back that had me pretty worried. I'll be untangling that lanyard to hook up tomorrow morning even though calm water.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Bowhunter, you're VERY lucky! Glad you were able to keep your wits about you and make it out alive. However, had it been during the winter, the sudden shock of cold water would likely have produced a different outcome. 

Since I had encephalitis last year, being on the water is different than it used to be. Because of the fact that I had a seizure with that illness, and I am on Depakote, I'm really not supposed to be by myself on the water. Even though I only had 2 seizures on the day I was admitted to the ER, and no more since then, because it was viral encephalitis, there is a chance that seizures could develop later on. I hope that prognosis is wrong.....I've managed to defy all the other odds so far.

In the winter time, I am always wearing a type 3 PFD float coat, and a kill switch. Unfortunately, in the summer, I'm a little more lax about it, and rarely wear any kind of PFD or a kill switch. Both my boats are console steering, but even so, I really should get into the habit, especially after reading about your near-miss, and even more so because of my medical condition.


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jul 15, 2015)

I've done it too.. Fortunately I wasn't thrown overboard.. But yeah, driving down the lake, decided to swing my leg over the bench, next thing you know I'm doing high speed donuts.. Quick thinking and I threw myself down to the floor of the boat, got my bearings and slowed the motor down.. I was by myself, so I had a PFD on... But the motor was old school - no lanyard.


----------



## bowmanhere (Jul 15, 2015)

The man up stairs was looking out for u bud . thanks 4 the heads up :beer:


----------



## sonny.barile (Jul 15, 2015)

Scary story man. Glad to hear your ok. I am so paranoid of forgetting the lanyard that I do it a little different than everyone else. I have a pfd with a thick and strong 2 inch ring on a strap in the front left side. It is stitched in good so it is not going anywhere. I clip the lanyard to it. I pull it off the motor when I stop to fish and keep it attached to me. Obviously I need to put it back to start the boat so I can't forget to be attached to it or to wear my pfd. 

All this because even after having outboards for so many years they still scare the gajeepas out of me.


----------



## Bowhunter1661 (Jul 15, 2015)

^^^^I like that! I think that's the same approach I will take in the future. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder. I've been better at wearing my PFD, but I need a new kill switch lanyard, the old one is dry rotted and I'm not sure it would even work. 

I'll be picking one up tonight on my way home. Thanks.


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 16, 2015)

I had been meaning to buy a lanyard. Went ahead and did so after reading this.


----------



## ADIBOO (Jul 16, 2015)

Looks like I'll be converting my push button only kill switch to a safety key version. 

Thanks for sharing and glad to hear your alright.


----------



## jethro (Jul 16, 2015)

I've been there as well. A small 14' Grumman that was maxed with a 15 hp longshaft. Boat was scary fast, even 2 people probably went 25mph. We were on it's maiden voyage for the year after getting stickers and such. Big lake in NH called lake Winnisquam. Probably early June, but we were lucky enough to have a freak 90 degree day. Hauling full throttle in an area known for cross currents and took a small wave at just the wrong time. Water washed over the left gunwale and dragged the boat, the driver (I was the passenger) went off balance and lost the tiller handle and in we both went. Boat luckily went a few hundred yards before it started the circles of death at full throttle. We were probably a half mile from one shoreline and a mile from another. 62 degree water, no lifevests on. Lucky for us some locals were entertaining on their dock, saw our trouble and came to our rescue. A big pontoon boat and a jet ski or whatever you call the ones that are sit down- personal watercraft? He was able to jockey his way to the side of the boat and his passenger on the back managed to grab the tiller and stop it. Motor was an 85 and did not have a provision for a tether. Both the captain and myself have grown up on the water and as we all say "know better." Well, we don't. I now use the tether even in my boat with a side console. Things happen fast on the water.


----------



## nlester (Jul 16, 2015)

A friend went home to a class reunion to learn that 3 of his town's leaders had drown and none of the 3 had on vests. Now my friend keeps a PDF in the driver's seat with the kill switch lanyard attached to it. The PFD goes on before the motor starts. 

My awaking was sliding down a slick bank into deep water and almost not being able to get a hold of any thing to be able to pull my self out. Now I own a variety of life vests.

I figure I can only be lucky once.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your experience. It takes a Big Man to admit to his mistakes, and an even BIGGER MAN to tell about it. A fool? No Sir, you are no fool.....a fool would not have learned from it, and shared it so as to help others. You have my utmost respect. :USA1: 

I've contemplated adding a kill switch to the old boat and motor I'm restoring. You just made up my mind. THANK YOU! We have no idea how this old boat and motor are going to handle. We've never ridden in her. Better safe than sorry.

Yes indeed, my friend, give thanks to Almighty God! [-o< 

*THANK YOU!*


----------

